# F1 2011 im Test: Die Königsklasse der Rennsimulationen gibt Vollgas



## Huwe (16. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *F1 2011 im Test: Die Königsklasse der Rennsimulationen gibt Vollgas* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: F1 2011 im Test: Die Königsklasse der Rennsimulationen gibt Vollgas


----------



## Chriss8185 (16. September 2011)

88% ist doch top ok und ich habe es schon gekauft muahhaha


----------



## majuh (16. September 2011)

"Via DRL könnt ihr den Heckflügel flacher stellen, was sich positiv auf die Geschwindigkeit auswirkt."
"Auch die Tankstopps wollen gut geplant werden, damit durch eine falsche Tankstrategie nicht wertvolle Plätze verloren gehen."
Jungs, hättet ihr euch nicht ein bisschen mehr Mühe geben können?


----------



## Kiwiax (16. September 2011)

Die Wertung schön aber ein paar fehler sind drin wa?, Auf Seite eins z.B. tankstopps?
what? - die gibt es nicht mehr in der formel 1. Naja aber so auch evtl. etwas mehr detail speziell zum verhalten der ki - attackiert die ordentlich,reifensim - sind die pirellis wie sie sind, also 3 bis 4 stopps? oder simple 1 stopper?, was ist mit der benzinsim funktioniert die dieses mal richtig? rutscht der wagen auch mal, kann man drifts abfangen ohne stupides bremsenladschen?, wie siehts mit den ki zeiten aus, werden die erfahren? oder fährt sie wieder 2 sec schneller als man selber, obwohl man sie überholt?


Evtl könnt ihr nachdem dieses embargo weg ist noch ein bisschen mehr dazu berichten!

Ansonsten freu ich mich aufs duell mit vettel und alonso *g*


----------



## chbdiablo (16. September 2011)

Fast die gleiche Wertung wie letztes Jahr. Damals war die Wertung leider überhaupt nicht gerechtfertig. Ich hoffe, dieses Jahr ist das Spiel so, wie es schon vor einem Jahr hätte sein sollen.


----------



## Kiwiax (16. September 2011)

sry an die redakteure, hätte vorher mal des video schauen sollen, da werden ein paar fragen geklärt,

trotzdem etwas mehr detail wäre sehr nice!


----------



## Jogibaer700 (16. September 2011)

Also eines weiß ich nach diesem "Test". Ihr in eurer Testredaktion habt von F1 so viel Ahnung wie meine Oma. Wie das Spiel in Sachen Regeln, Realismus und Fahrwerksperformance (unterschiedliches Fahrverhalten der Autos, Abbau der Pirelli-Reifenmischungen, etc.) nun umgesetzt ist, weiß ich leider immer noch nicht. Schade.


----------



## RalHe (16. September 2011)

Kiwiax schrieb:


> Die Wertung schön aber ein paar fehler sind drin wa?, Auf Seite eins z.B. tankstopps?
> what? - die gibt es nicht mehr in der formel 1. Naja aber so auch evtl. etwas mehr detail speziell zum verhalten der ki - attackiert die ordentlich,reifensim - sind die pirellis wie sie sind, also 3 bis 4 stopps? oder simple 1 stopper?, was ist mit der benzinsim funktioniert die dieses mal richtig? rutscht der wagen auch mal, kann man drifts abfangen ohne stupides bremsenladschen?, wie siehts mit den ki zeiten aus, werden die erfahren? oder fährt sie wieder 2 sec schneller als man selber, obwohl man sie überholt?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Laut Test Video werden die KI Zeiten erfahren und die KI fährt fair...
Auch mal das Video schauen und den Rest lesen dann erübrigt sich schonmal ein Teil Deiner Fragen...


----------



## TobiasHome (16. September 2011)

Echt mal, habt ihr nicht wenigstens 1 Redakteur, der sich ein wenig für Formel 1 interessiert!? 
Denn jeder, der diese Saison auch nur ein paar Rennen gesehen hat, wird wohl wissen, dass es DRS und nicht DRL heißt, und bei Boxenstopps darf schon seit 2010 nicht mehr getankt werden!
Aber zum Spiel: Scheint doch ziemlich gut zu sein  Ich werd es mir mit Sicherheit kaufen!


----------



## TryMission (16. September 2011)

Da hat pcgames.de den Test gestern groß und breit angekündigt und trotzdem befinden sich noch Rechtschreibfehler und - das ist wesentlich schlimmer - inhaltliche Fehler darin; die Tankstopps wurden bereits angesprochen. Ein bisschen Recherche hätte an dieser Stelle gut getan.

"Generell ist Formel 1 2011 nicht unbedingt ein Spiel für Neueinsteiger" (http://www.pcgames.de/F1-2011-PC-235597/News/F1-2011-Unser-Video-Test-zum-kommenden-Codemasters-Rennspiel-845132/ Etwa Minute 01:12). Das ist der Wortlaut aus dem Video-Test. "Dennoch eignet sich F1 2011 trotz der Komplexität auch für Einsteiger." So schreibt ihr es im Text-Test.

Das ist für mich mal ein ordentlicher Fehlschlag mit Ankündigung. Die interne Kommunikation scheint wohl nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## SimonFistrich (16. September 2011)

Danke für die Hinweise, das ist natürlich Quatsch mit den Tankstopps. Das ist im Stress durchgerutscht, wir korrigieren das.


----------



## zwxk (16. September 2011)

warum "schwanzelt" das auto auf allen videos immer so? kann man das nicht vernünftig lenken? weil das schaut irgendwie danach aus dass er sofort voll einlenkt wenn nach links/rechts gelenkt wird... das schreckt mich gerade ziemlich davon ab mir das zuzulegen...


----------



## TryMission (16. September 2011)

zwxk schrieb:


> warum "schwanzelt" das auto auf allen videos immer so? kann man das nicht vernünftig lenken? weil das schaut irgendwie danach aus dass er sofort voll einlenkt wenn nach links/rechts gelenkt wird... das schreckt mich gerade ziemlich davon ab mir das zuzulegen...



Das ist typisch für einen Formel 1-Boliden. Du steuerst schließlich keinen tonnenschweren LKW, sondern einen Spitzen-Sportwagen. Da ist die Reaktion auf Lenkbewegungen entsprechend feinfühlig. Ich denke, das kommt auf dein Eingabegerät und Fingerspitzengefühl an. Auch mit einem normalen Stick (PS3 z.B.) kannst du sanft um Kurven fahren. Mit einem Lenkrad natürlich noch feinfühliger


----------



## TobiasHome (16. September 2011)

zwxk schrieb:


> warum "schwanzelt" das auto auf allen videos immer so? kann man das nicht vernünftig lenken? weil das schaut irgendwie danach aus dass er sofort voll einlenkt wenn nach links/rechts gelenkt wird... das schreckt mich gerade ziemlich davon ab mir das zuzulegen...


 
Nach _dem _"Test" würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn man für das Video nur mit Tastatur statt vernünftig mit Lenkrad gespielt hat. Und dann ist es klar, dass das Auto immer voll einschlägt. Afaik gibt es keine Tastatur mit Anschlagdynamik  ... wäre aber vllt ne nette Idee. Zumindest ich als Keyboarder und Amateur-Pianist käme damit sofort wunderbar klar


----------



## LevArris1 (16. September 2011)

Irgendwie wirkt der Test für mich nicht wie ein richtiger Test.
Für das Video hat wahrscheinlich kein Redakteur hinter einem Steuer gesessen u. ausführlich getestet. Da wurde ein bischen die KI fahren gelassen, etwas zusammen geschnitten, u. dann ein Text mit Informationen direkt aus dem Hause Codemasters von irgend einer Sprecherin abgespult, fetzige Musik unterlegt, fertig.

Ein richtiges Test-Video ist das für mich nicht.


----------



## bigkosy (16. September 2011)

Hat mir einen etwas ausführlicheren Test erhofft (folgt sicher im Heft).

Wie ist z.B. das Schadensmodell ?
Wie ist die KI ?


----------



## jpEg (16. September 2011)

Ihr habt die Möglichkeit alle Informationen rauszuhauen und präsentiert ein Video das zu 95% nur aus Trailern besteht? 
Entäuschend


----------



## SchumiFan99 (16. September 2011)

Typisch PCGames.Erst kündigt ihr einen ausfühlrichen test an und was kommt? Nix neues alles wissen wir schon. Der trailer ist zusammengeschnitten aus den vorherigen. Wo sind die wichtigen Infos? Wie funzt das Safety Car? Wie verhält sich die KI wirklich beim Überholen? Soviele Fragen die Ihr hättet beantworten hättet können. Aber ihr habt mit sicherheit das geschrieben was Euch Codemasters vorgegeben hat.
Naja macht mir nichts aus werds mir eh kaufen. Denn wenn ich mich auf Euch verlürde hätte ich mir zu 80 nur schrott gekauft.


----------



## RobertoZ (16. September 2011)

Nicht schlecht, aber das PC-Exklusive rFactor mit F1 RFT 2011 Mod + gescheit gemoddetem ENB ist definitv besser, sowohl von der Grafik als auch natürlich vom Umfang und dem Fahrverhalten her viel geiler (aber nicht unbedingt viel schwerer).

Wieso schreibt ihr darüber nichts? Nichtmal ein Wort in diesem Artikel?

Dafür dass CM immer so eine rießen Propaganda ähh Werbung fährt ist das Ergebnis enttäuschend, die kriegen ja nichtmal satte/realistische Farben oder geschweige denn DoF hin.


----------



## fatal-illusion (16. September 2011)

Kann mich der Mehrheit leider nur anschliessen hier, auch wenn ein ausführlicher Test wohl im Helft folgt, hatte ich mir auch etwas mehr Informationen hier erwartet....Safety car schön und gut z.B., aber wie sieht das Renngeschehen z.B. aus? Ist es immer noch so, dass wie in F1 2010 kaum Unfälle möglich sind (die KI gemeint in dem Fall....). Technische Defekte gibt's wohl immer noch nicht oder? Und ja sorry, ich hab die etwaige Berichterstattung nicht wirklich verfolgt bzw. wohl übersehen

Was mich auch etwas wundert ist die Aussage, dass das "Drumherum" verringert wurde? Wurde nicht immer angekündigt, dass das feeling mit diversen Neuerung im Drumherum noch vestärkt werden sollte? Irgendwie verwirrt mich der Test mehr, als dass er mich zu einem Kauf bewegen würde...zu viel einfach unbeantwortet bzw. gar nicht erst erwähnt.


----------



## funky1980 (16. September 2011)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Kann mich der Mehrheit leider nur anschliessen hier, auch wenn ein ausführlicher Test wohl im Helft folgt, hatte ich mir auch etwas mehr Informationen hier erwartet....Safety car schön und gut z.B., aber wie sieht das Renngeschehen z.B. aus? Ist es immer noch so, dass wie in F1 2010 kaum Unfälle möglich sind (die KI gemeint in dem Fall....). Technische Defekte gibt's wohl immer noch nicht oder? Und ja sorry, ich hab die etwaige Berichterstattung nicht wirklich verfolgt bzw. wohl übersehen
> 
> Was mich auch etwas wundert ist die Aussage, dass das "Drumherum" verringert wurde? Wurde nicht immer angekündigt, dass das feeling mit diversen Neuerung im Drumherum noch vestärkt werden sollte? Irgendwie verwirrt mich der Test mehr, als dass er mich zu einem Kauf bewegen würde...zu viel einfach unbeantwortet bzw. gar nicht erst erwähnt.



Technische Defekte bei dem Spieler und bei den KI-Gegner können auftreten, Unfälle (ich meine hier bei den KI's) und rote Flaggen können auch auftreten (sofern die Ideallinie blockiert ist, z.B. Monaco). Was ich ein bisschen schade finde ist, dass die F1 Renner im Regen zwar die Wassermassen hinter sich verteilen (Spray), das Safety Car aber leider nicht macht (siehe Dev Diary 4), aber ansonsten ist es schon okay und ich werds mir am Dienstag Abend bei Media Markt besorgen


----------



## fatal-illusion (16. September 2011)

funky1980 schrieb:


> Technische Defekte bei dem Spieler und bei den KI-Gegner können auftreten, Unfälle (ich meine hier bei den KI's) und rote Flaggen können auch auftreten (sofern die Ideallinie blockiert ist, z.B. Monaco). Was ich ein bisschen schade finde ist, dass die F1 Renner im Regen zwar die Wassermassen hinter sich verteilen (Spray), das Safety Car aber leider nicht macht (siehe Dev Diary 4), aber ansonsten ist es schon okay und ich werds mir am Dienstag Abend bei Media Markt besorgen


 
Ahhhh, vielen Dank für die Antwort funky, das war mein wohl grösster Kritikpunkt an F1 2010. Werd mir das Spiel zwar dennoch nicht zum Vollpreis aber bei einem der sicher kommenden Steamdeals bei Zeit holen. Danke noch mal für die Aufklärung!


----------



## DanielFRG (16. September 2011)

Jeder ist schon gespannt wie des Safety Car funktioniert und dann kommen solche dämlichen Videos und im "Test" steht auch nix über das Safety Car !! 
Bei mir gehts darum dass das Safety Car nicht verbugt ist oder sonst was...


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. September 2011)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Technische Defekte gibt's wohl immer noch nicht oder?



Von diesem Punkt würde sogar mitunter meine Kaufentscheidung abhängen, das hat mich am meisten gestört im Vorgänger.
Und was bedeutet dies:

_In den schicken Replays sieht das ganze Rennspektakel haargenau wie eine echte TV-Übertragung aus._

Im Vorgänger sah es alles andere wie ne TV Übertragung aus, die Kameras flogen wackelig ständig über das ganze Feld hinweg, feste TV-Kameras gab es nur sehr wenige. Wirkte eher wie ein Need for Speed Replay. Ist das jetzt nicht mehr so? Und kann man jetzt auch mal andere Fahrer beobachten, oder wieder nur sich selbst?


----------



## majuh (16. September 2011)

RobertoZ schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber das PC-Exklusive rFactor mit F1 RFT 2011 Mod + gescheit gemoddetem ENB ist definitv besser, sowohl von der Grafik als auch natürlich vom Umfang und dem Fahrverhalten her viel geiler (aber nicht unbedingt viel schwerer).
> 
> Wieso schreibt ihr darüber nichts? Nichtmal ein Wort in diesem Artikel?
> 
> Dafür dass CM immer so eine rießen Propaganda ähh Werbung fährt ist das Ergebnis enttäuschend, die kriegen ja nichtmal satte/realistische Farben oder geschweige denn DoF hin.


Wenn man dich so anhört, könnte man glatt meinen, dass du das Spiel schon gespielt hättest. Im Übrigen sind die rFactor-Mods nicht lizenziert und PCGames würde sich im besten Fall in einer rechtlichen Grauzone bewegen, wenn sie darauf hinweisen würden.


----------



## Taekwondoheio (16. September 2011)

Also es wurde mal von den offiziellen Kameras der F1 gesprochen, aber ich weiß nicht ob sie drin sind. In einem Replay, das ich zu F1 2011 gesehen habe waren es eben diese wackeligen Kameras von F1 2010 und echt sah es nicht wirklich aus.

Technische Defekte gibt es auf jeden Fall (Motorschäden, Getriebeschäden (?), Gangausfälle, KERS, DRS, ...). Zu 100%, wurde auch schon in einem Video gezeigt, wie bei einem Virgin der Motor hochgeht.

Einen Spectator-Modus gibt es nur im Multiplayer (glaube ich, da auf jeden fall sicher). Im Training/Qualifing kann man zugucken, im rennen, wenn man ausgefallen ist.

In den heutigen Vid3eos die ich bisher gesheen habe sah zumindest die KI auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe relativ gut aus. Nur in den ersten Kurven sah es immer aus, als würden sie zu früh bremsen, aber sonst ziemlich gut. Auf jeden Fall viel besser als in F1 2010.

Die Farbgebung finde ich diesmal zumindest bei den Videos die ich von heute gesehen habe im Trockenen ziemlich gut eigentlich und vor allem realistisch (gemeint ist das gameplay, nicht die replays). Im Nassen fehlt vlt etwas Farbe, aber damit kann ich leben und letztlich kann man das wohl nur beurteilen, wenn man  es vor sich hat. 

Ich hab es mir vorbestellt und ich denke ich werde meinen Spass damit haben  Bin aber gerne bereit meine Eindrücke hier wiederzugeben, wenn ich es angespielt habe. Allerdings kann ich erst ab Oktober mit Lenkrad spielen. Außerdem spiele ich an der Xbox.


----------



## Crysisheld (16. September 2011)

Wieso ist nichts über die Art der technischen Defekte und das Safety Car geschrieben worden? Es heist ausserdem *Kinetic Energy Recovery System *und nicht Kinect ihr XBox Banausen


----------



## Tomben (17. September 2011)

besonders toll am Vorgänger war über die Zeillinie als ERSTER und Spielabsturz oder in der Box fest zu hängen, gewürfelte Zeiten der KI's, Reifenplatzer nach einer Rund e und vieles mehr! Dann gab es nur ein Patch der alles verschlimmbesserte!
Bin gespannt was ihr berichtet von F1 2011, welche Bugs nerven usw.
..ich werde es erst einmal nicht kaufen!


----------



## RobertoZ (17. September 2011)

Schon enttäuschend.

rFactor mit RFT F1 2011 und gescheit modifiziertem ENB Mod ist ein WESENTLICH besseres F1 Spiel, und das obwohls teilweise "nur" von Moddern, kommt, oder eher gerade deswegen.

Die Grafik ist enttäuschend, der Umfang auch, wer mal rFactor mit obigen Mods gespielt hat weiss was in F1 2011 alles fehlt.

Dann noch Vollpreis für so ein Mini-Update zu nehmen ist an Dreistigkeit kaum zu überbieten und sollte von PCGames besonders hart bestraft werden, sonst hört diese scheiße mit schlechten Games für viel Geld ja nie auf.

F1 2010 + Mods ist diesem dubiosen F1 2011 sogar um Welten voraus, sowohl von Gameplay als auch von der Grafik her.

Dann kriegens die Anfänger nichtmal gebacken die Farben und Kontraste stimmig abzustimmen, immer dieses ewige gammelige Grau-Gelb-Matschzeug da, keine satten Farben, wie in echt wenn die Sonne runterbrennt.

Schaut euch mal in echt einen F1 Ferrari auf der Rennstrecke an, der strahlt und glänzt in feinstem, kräftigstem rot, im Spiel ist das nur ein extrem schwaches rot, fast schon orangelich. Einfach nur schwach, eine Schande was Codemasters da wieder abliefert, gleicher Zirkus wie letztes Jahr.

Die Zukunft liegt hier ganz klar bei rFactor + Mods und bald rFactor 2 + Mods, ist günstiger und um Welten überlegen, und zwar von vorne bis hinten, wer sich auskennt weiss das. F1 von Codemasters ist dann halt der Ersatz für die Konsoleros, weil rFactor PC-Exklusiv ist.


----------



## Tomben (17. September 2011)

RobertoZ schrieb:


> Schon enttäuschend.
> 
> rFactor mit RFT F1 2011 und gescheit modifiziertem ENB Mod ist ein WESENTLICH besseres F1 Spiel, und das obwohls teilweise "nur" von Moddern, kommt, oder eher gerade deswegen.
> 
> ...



wann kommt rfactor2?


----------



## ScHm0cK (17. September 2011)

RobertoZ schrieb:


> Schon enttäuschend.
> 
> rFactor mit RFT F1 2011 und gescheit modifiziertem ENB Mod ist ein WESENTLICH besseres F1 Spiel, und das obwohls teilweise "nur" von Moddern, kommt, oder eher gerade deswegen.
> 
> ...



Ich schreibs hier auch nochma rein...

Du kannst das natürlich aus 100% Überzeugung so sagen,  da du ja schon intensiv in den Genuss von F1 2011 gekommen bist, was?  Oh man... wenn ich so Kommentare schon lese .

Dein hochgelobtes 2011 RFT  besitzt nicht einmal eine anständige Fahrzeugkollisionsabfrage (dank dem  veralteten rfactor). Da können sich keine Räder miteinander verhacken  weil sie einfach ala no clip durch fahren. 

Ein Punkt, wo ich dir  teilweise Recht gebe ist die Farbthematik... aber das ist kein Problem  denn in Kürze werden dafür super Mods vorhanden sein. Allerdings ist es  bei 2011 eben, zumindest was die Gameplay Videos zeigen, nicht mehr in  dem Maß vorhanden wie noch in 2010.... letztendlich bleibt es  Geschmackssache. Dein RFT kann in Grafik keinesfalls mit F1 2011  mithalten. Schon 2010 sah mit kleinen aber richtig angwendeten Farb und  Kamera mods verdammt gut aus und war teilweise in manchen Sekunden kaum  vom TV Bild zu unterscheiden. Von den genialen Wetter Effekten, die eine  unglaubliche  Atmosphäre erzeugen (Die Wetter Effekte bei Codemasters  F1 zeigen ihre  Wirkung erst in Bewegung) wollen wir erst garnicht  sprechen. Wo ist ein vergleichbarer umfangreicher Singleplayer bzw.  Karriere Modus in RFT? Dein post ist nichts anderes als Geschwafel ohne  jegliche Argumente.

Und ja... ich habe selbst FSOne 06/07/09 und  RFT durch als es noch kein F1 2010 von CM gab. Kein einziger dieser mods  kann nur ansatz weise die Atmosphäre und das Spielgefühl hervorbringen,  was schon F1 2010 konnte. Warum? Weils Baukasten sind! Ob das Handling  nun bei Rfactor mods VIEL realistischer ist bzw. F1 2011/10 im Vergleich  dazu arcade ist mag jeder für sich entscheiden. Wie gesagt ich habe die  Mods selber durch und konnte schon bei F1 2010 im Vergleich keine  besondere arcadelastigkeit feststellen. Es ist ein (guter!) mittelweg.  Und in 2011 soll es eben noch besser gelöst sein bzw. noch mehr in  richtung sim gehen. Das wichtigste ist jedoch, dass das fahren an sich  schon in 2010 so viel spaß gemacht hat, da können Rfactor und co.  einfach nicht mithalten.

greetz


----------



## SchumiFan99 (17. September 2011)

Was eigentlich das gedrisse um dieses Rfactor. Habs mir mal angeschaut und finde das nicht annähernd mit f1 2010 mithalten kann. Somit stellt sich die frage doch gar nicht ob das Zeug besser sein kann als die 2011 version. Ich bin auf jeden fall echt gespannt auf das Game. Schur das sie keine vernünftige Lösung wür den MP part haben wenn 2 leute an einem PC zocken wollen. Denn Split Screen ist doch echt mist. Da hatte damals Grand Prix 3 die beste Lösung. Den Hot Seat modus. Da konnte man abwechselnd an einem rechner fahren. Die KI ist dann für dich in deinem Stil weitergefahren. Das hat echt Mega Fun gemacht. Hoffe das CM das für 2012 vielleicht einbauen kann. Dann wäre das Teil Perfekt.


----------



## Mentor501 (18. September 2011)

RobertoZ schrieb:


> Schon enttäuschend.
> 
> rFactor mit RFT F1 2011 und gescheit modifiziertem ENB Mod [...]


 
Gibts bei dir auch nen Ausschalter?
Du hängst!

Übrigens ist es wohl überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass du in deinem Leben noch nie F1 11 ausprobiert hast oder?


----------



## RalHe (18. September 2011)

Lasst ihm doch sein rFactor...
Er findet sein rFactor gut und wir wohl unser F12011.. 
So hat halt jeder seinen Favoriten und sein Lieblingsspiel.
Alle Programmierer, Modder und User werden dann am Ende zufrieden sein


----------



## LevArris1 (18. September 2011)

Der Testbericht bei Gameswelt gefällt mir wesentlich besser. 
Sehr ausführlich und detailiert. 
Wenn man sich für ein Spiel interessiert, will man möglichst viel vor Release von dem Spiel erfahren. Der Test von PC Games hier ist mir viel zu schwach. 
Gibt es denn keinen Redakteur hier, der auf Rennspiele, Rennsimulationen steht u. mit vollem Elan einen mehrseitigen Testbericht nach ausführlichem testen schreiben kann ?
Und die vielen Fragen u. Wünsche der Renngemeinde kennt, u. sie im Test möglichst alle beantwortet. 

Ich denke ich werde mir F1 2011 kaufen.
Es wird zwar wieder nicht perfekt sein, aber es gibt schon viele Änderungen gegenüber F1 2010 die positiv zu sehen sind.

Nur Schade, das es wohl sehr wenig Ausfälle u. Unfälle in den Rennen geben soll. Sogar in den Stadtkursen wie Monaco. Damit wird man wohl ganz selten das Safety-Car im Einsatz sehen.
Und das Schadenmodell soll nicht doll sein. Naja, ich will F1 fahren u. nicht FlatOut.

Nun bleibt noch offen, wie der Multiplayerpart wird. Der von F1 2010 war schon ganz ordentlich. Ich frage mich nur, wie gut der mit 16 Spielern ohne dedicated Server funktioniert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. September 2011)

Hab mir den Gameswelt-Test mal angetan und muss sagen, das er meinen Eindruck noch mehr verstärkt, das ichs hier mit einem Addon und nicht mit einem Vollpreistitel zu tun habe. Für mich sind die "Neuerungen" zu wenig, einen Sofortkauf lehne ich somit ab. Zumal dieses Jahr eh noch ne Menge anderer Spiele erscheinen, die mir wichtiger sind.


----------



## ferrari2k (18. September 2011)

fatal-illusion schrieb:


> Ahhhh, vielen Dank für die Antwort funky, das war mein wohl grösster Kritikpunkt an F1 2010. Werd mir das Spiel zwar dennoch nicht zum Vollpreis aber bei einem der sicher kommenden Steamdeals bei Zeit holen. Danke noch mal für die Aufklärung!


 
Steamdeal? Jetzt machst du mir grad Sorgen. Außerdem ein Punkt, der in der heutigen Zeit im Test mal wieder unter den Tisch fallengelassen wurde: Was für ein Kopierschutz kommt zum Einsatz? Irgendein Online-DRM?


----------



## Crysisheld (18. September 2011)

ScHm0cK schrieb:


> Ich schreibs hier auch nochma rein...
> 
> Dein post ist nichts anderes als Geschwafel ohne jegliche Argumente.


 
/sign 

@RobertoZ

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich allen Ernstes, dass RFactor grafisch nur ansatzweise F1 2011 oder dem Vorgänger 2010 das Wasser reichen kann? F1 2011 ist vielleicht nur ein Saison Update, aber wenigstens ist in diesem Saison Update ein Safety Car, KERS, DRS, neue Strecken und auch die neue Silverstone Tribüne mit dabei - welche gemoddeten Saison Updates bieten dass denn?? 

Ich glaube der Preis ist gerechtfertigt!


----------



## RalHe (18. September 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab mir den Gameswelt-Test mal angetan und muss sagen, das er meinen Eindruck noch mehr verstärkt, das ichs hier mit einem Addon und nicht mit einem Vollpreistitel zu tun habe. Für mich sind die "Neuerungen" zu wenig, einen Sofortkauf lehne ich somit ab. Zumal dieses Jahr eh noch ne Menge anderer Spiele erscheinen, die mir wichtiger sind.


 

Was willst Du denn noch entscheident groß verändert haben das Dein Spielspaß noch steigert wenn Du kein Konsolen Besitzer bist???
Ich finde die entscheidenen Spielspaßkiller aus F12010 haben sie ausgemerzt....
Und die 90% für die PC Version beim Gameswelt Test reichen Dir noch nicht für einen Kauf ??
Falls Du Konsolero bist könnte ich allerdings Deine Meinung nachvollziehen...


----------



## Nosi11 (19. September 2011)

wieder toller oberflächlicher test mit dem man absolut nix anfangen kann.

schön dass aufgezählt wird was man alles machen kann, aber ob das auch wirklich funktioniert steht da nicht.

im ersten teil gab und gibt es immer noch bugs die einem den spielspaß vermiesen, bugs die man unmöglich übersehen kann wenn man das spiel mehr als 10 minuten gespielt hat und nix davon stand im test.

ist das jetzt auch wieder so?


----------



## knarfe1000 (19. September 2011)

Wo ist denn der Test? Ich habe ihn nicht gefunden.



Spoiler


----------



## think1 (19. September 2011)

wirklich ein schwacher test.


----------



## trgringo (20. September 2011)

also manchmal bin ich über die mangelnde fachliche kompetenz der pc games erschüttert! warum
bitte wird hier angeblich f1 2011 für den pc getestet, wenn in dem testvideo doch eindeutige hinweise
auf das vorliegen einer ps3 version vorhanden sind (siehe z.b. die tasten in der replay funktion, ich wüsste nicht dass es auf der tastatur oder auf einem lenkrad die tasten R1 etc. gibt). denkt die pc games, wir würden nicht
sehen dass es sich offensichtlich um die ps3 version handelt? warum machen die das? weiterhin 
scheint in dem testvideo ein gamepad benutzt worden zu sein, oder sogar die tastatur, erkennbar an den ruckigen lenkbewegungen, ganz nach dem motte "analog brauche ich nicht, entweder vollgas oder vollbremsung, 
den rest dazwischen brauche ich nicht". wie kann man ein rennspiel ohne lenkrad testen??? gerade f1 2011
 soll doch eben nicht nur ein arcarde rennspiel a la nfs sein, es wurde realistische fahrphysik versprochen, 
ich glaube kaum dass man die mit einem gamepas testen kann... a propros fahrpysik, wie ist die denn
eigentlich? in dem test und dem video wurde kein wort darüber verloren. kann ich mich jetzt auf ein rennspiel 
freuen, bei dem jede 100tel sekunde zählt, oder ist es im grudne egal wie ich fahre, das gesamte rennen
entscheidet sich eh in der letzten runde, wo wir wieder mal bei nfs wären. also ich bin echt von dem test 
enttäuscht, er konnte mir überhaupt keine tendenz geben, ob das spiel mein realismus herz begeistern kann 
oder ob doch wieder nur die breite "ich geb immer vollgas und rempel mich auf platz 1" masse mit dem spiel zufrieden sein wird. schade pc games, sonst macht ihr eure sache eigentlich immer gut...


----------



## Sheggo (20. September 2011)

trgringo schrieb:


> warum bitte wird hier angeblich f1 2011 für den pc getestet, wenn in dem testvideo doch eindeutige hinweise
> auf das vorliegen einer ps3 version vorhanden sind (siehe z.b. die tasten in der replay funktion, ich wüsste nicht dass es auf der tastatur oder auf einem lenkrad die tasten R1 etc. gibt).


 ich kenn es vom XBOX-Controller, dass bei manchen Spielen direkt die Controller-Tasten angezeigt werden (bei NFS ist es glaub ich so)

vlt ist das beim PS3-Controller und F1 auch so?!

aber ich muss zustimmen, dass der Test echt schwach ist. sieht aus wie "Packungsrückseite abgeschrieben und ne 88 drunter gesetzt"
dabei würde mich schon interessieren, ob das Spiel was taugt! mit F1 2010 kam ich nicht wirklich zurecht, denn egal wieviel Realismus ein Spiel bietet, ein Controller / Lenkrad / etc bietet nur ihn nur sehr begrenzt...


----------



## Nosi11 (20. September 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> aber ich muss zustimmen, dass der Test echt schwach ist. sieht aus wie "Packungsrückseite abgeschrieben und ne 88 drunter gesetzt"


 

das trifft es ziemlich gut.

ich dachte echt, dass nach dem testdebakel von 2010 pcgames mal ein bischen für wiedergutmachung bemüht ist. das ist wohl das genaue gegenteil.
ich hoffe dass dieser teil wenigstens nicht so fiese bugs hat wie 2010, damit die leute die sich nach so einem test das ding kaufen nicht so entäuscht sind.

leute, so könnt ihr von mir aus nfs537 testen.


----------



## trgringo (20. September 2011)

die bugs sind ja garnicht mal das problem, da gibts dann eben einen patch der es im nachhinein glättet, ist zwar auch nicht der sinn aber naja. viel schlimmer ist, dass trotz des tests keinerlei aussage darüber geäußert werden kann, ob es sich nun um ein arcarde rennspiel mit f1 lizenz oder um eine realistische rennsimulation handelt. ich persönlich bin diese ganzen 0815 rennspiele wie nfs oder grid leid, bei denen es nur um die breite masse und commerz geht. ich will anspruchsvolle spiele mit langzeitmotivation und herausforderung was das fahrverhalten angeht, z.b. wie bei gtr2 oder rfactor. da es leider keine demo zu f1 2011 gibt, werde ich im vorfeld wohl nicht erfahren, wie sich das spiel "spielt". also entweder auf gut glück kaufen und dann ärgern, oder nicht kaufen und auch ärgern. toll.


----------



## Nosi11 (20. September 2011)

trgringo schrieb:


> die bugs sind ja garnicht mal das problem, da gibts dann eben einen patch der es im nachhinein glättet, ...


 

und das ist eben nicht so. die kaufen für ein haufen geld die f1-lizenzen und sind dann auch darauf angewiesen jedes jahr ein neues spiel dazu rauszubringen damit es sich auch lohnt.
das heißt die stehen unter enormen zeitdruck und hatten bei weitem nicht die zeit und auch nicht die absicht alle bugs aus 2010 zu entfernen.
deshalb bin ich auch dazu geneigt die jährliche serie zu boykottieren. alle 2 jahre reicht auch 


daher sollte f1 2011 als erstes auf die schwächen des ersten teils geprüft werden. aber da pcgames ja 2010 schon nix aufgefallen ist, wird das eben schwierig.


----------



## SchumiFan99 (20. September 2011)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> deshalb bin ich auch dazu geneigt die jährliche serie zu boykottieren. alle 2 jahre reicht auch
> 
> 
> daher sollte f1 2011 als erstes auf die schwächen des ersten teils geprüft werden. aber da pcgames ja 2010 schon nix aufgefallen ist, wird das eben schwierig.


 

Prinzipiel gebe ich dir da mal recht. Allerdings sind dieses Jahr schon geile neuerungen drin die den kauf schon rechtfertigen. Safety Can,DRS und Kers allein dafür lohnt sich das teil schon. Und erinnere dich mal an letztes Jahr da hat PCGames auch nicht auf die Bugs hingewiesen, allerdings glaube schon das CM aus den fehlern gelernt hat und wird ein nahzu fehlerfreies Spiel bringen und wenn werden die sich nicht so gravierend auswirken wie letztes jahr. Box Bug und gewürfelte Zeiten meine ich.


----------



## b34v13s (20. September 2011)

Wie kann es eigentlich schon Leserwertungen geben? Das Spiel ist noch nicht releast und selbst illegal noch nirgens zu bekommen.

Bitte diese beiden Leserwertungen löschen......


----------



## trgringo (20. September 2011)

geile neuerungen hin oder her, es kommt darauf an wie sie umgesetzt/eingebaut werden. drs und kers ist in der echten formel 1 ein entscheidender faktor. ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass diese neuerungen bei f1 2011 viel zu übertrieben eingesetzt werden. im video z.b. nutzen die autos bereits beim start kers, in der echten formel 1 gibt es in der ersten runde aber noch garkein kers, weil noch keine bremsenergie gewonnen wurde. ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese "neuerungen" nur mehr action und keinen realismus bringen sollen. wie gut das safety car eingesetzt wird muss man auch sehen. im video z.b. gibt es ein regen bei totalem dauerregen, vom safety car aber keine spur > unrealistisch! hier wäre es auch interessant, wie "echt" das safety car im test wirkt. aber: kein kommentar...


----------



## b34v13s (20. September 2011)

trgringo schrieb:


> geile neuerungen hin oder her, es kommt darauf an wie sie umgesetzt/eingebaut werden. drs und kers ist in der echten formel 1 ein entscheidender faktor. ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass diese neuerungen bei f1 2011 viel zu übertrieben eingesetzt werden. im video z.b. nutzen die autos bereits beim start kers, in der echten formel 1 gibt es in der ersten runde aber noch garkein kers, weil noch keine bremsenergie gewonnen wurde. ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese "neuerungen" nur mehr action und keinen realismus bringen sollen. wie gut das safety car eingesetzt wird muss man auch sehen. im video z.b. gibt es ein regen bei totalem dauerregen, vom safety car aber keine spur > unrealistisch! hier wäre es auch interessant, wie "echt" das safety car im test wirkt. aber: kein kommentar...



Alonso hat in Monza aber beim Start auch Kers benutzt!


----------



## zini (20. September 2011)

trgringo schrieb:


> im video z.b. nutzen die autos bereits beim start kers, in der echten formel 1 gibt es in der ersten runde aber noch garkein kers, weil noch keine bremsenergie gewonnen wurde.


 
Vielleicht solltest Du vorher überlegen... Was machen die denn in der Formel 1 bevor der Start los geht? Die fahren da schon einmal ne Runde im Kreis und ich bin mir sicher da müssen sie auch ab und zu mal bremsen...



trgringo schrieb:


> aber: kein kommentar...



Vielleicht solltest Du Dir das wirklich zu Herzen nehmen. 
Denn nach dem Start ab ca. 100 km/h wird das Kers zugeschaltet.


----------



## SchumiFan99 (20. September 2011)

b34v13s schrieb:


> Wie kann es eigentlich schon Leserwertungen geben? Das Spiel ist noch nicht releast und selbst illegal noch nirgens zu bekommen.
> 
> Bitte diese beiden Leserwertungen löschen......


 
Hat denn irgendeiner gesagt das der Teil schon spielt? Der einzige der nach illigalem Spielinhalt sucht bist jawohl du. Alle anderen haben von kaufen gesprochen.


----------



## b34v13s (20. September 2011)

SchumiFan99 schrieb:


> Hat denn irgendeiner gesagt das der Teil schon spielt? Der einzige der nach illigalem Spielinhalt sucht bist jawohl du. Alle anderen haben von kaufen gesprochen.


 

Und wie kann man eine Leserwertung abgeben wenn man das Spiel noch nicht gespielt hat......


----------



## SchumiFan99 (20. September 2011)

b34v13s schrieb:


> Und wie kann man eine Leserwertung abgeben wenn man das Spiel noch nicht gespielt hat......



Wer gibt denn hier eine Leserwertung ab? Ich weiß ja nicht was du so liest aber ich lese hier keine Bewertungen. Das sind alles Kommentare über die Funktionen die ja nunmal jedem bekannt sein dürfte. Und wie du es ja selbst sagtest. Weder Offiziel noch auf anderem Wege ist das Spiel zu bekommen. Also würde ich erstmal nachdenken was ich schreibe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. September 2011)

SchumiFan99 schrieb:


> Wer gibt denn hier eine Leserwertung ab? Ich weiß ja nicht was du so liest aber ich lese hier keine Bewertungen. Das sind alles Kommentare über die Funktionen die ja nunmal jedem bekannt sein dürfte. Und wie du es ja selbst sagtest. Weder Offiziel noch auf anderem Wege ist das Spiel zu bekommen. Also würde ich erstmal nachdenken was ich schreibe.


 
Ich denke mal was gemeint ist: Schau dir den Test nochmal an, da siehst du die Wertung des Redakteurs und rechts daneben ist dann die Leserwertung und da haben schon 3 Leute abgestimmt und im Durchschnitt 64 vergeben. Was schon etwas merkwürdig ist, da es ja noch keiner außer den Redakteuren gespielt hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. September 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich denke mal was gemeint ist: Schau dir den Test nochmal an, da siehst du die Wertung des Redakteurs und rechts daneben ist dann die Leserwertung und da haben schon 3 Leute abgestimmt und im Durchschnitt 64 vergeben.


 
Genau da liegt das Problem, es ist halt im grunde keine Wertung sondern nur ein Voting. Dem entsprechend ist das Wort Leserwertung irgendwie auch unglücklich gewählt. Ich erinnere mich an die älteren pcgames-Foren-Versionen, wo man schnell und leicht eigene Tests schreiben konnte, und die der anderen dann auch bewerten konnte. Fand ich immer gut. Legendär dieser User IronJohn, der jedes Spiel dauernd negativ bewertet hat


----------



## b34v13s (20. September 2011)

SchumiFan99 schrieb:


> Wer gibt denn hier eine Leserwertung ab? Ich weiß ja nicht was du so liest aber ich lese hier keine Bewertungen. Das sind alles Kommentare über die Funktionen die ja nunmal jedem bekannt sein dürfte. Und wie du es ja selbst sagtest. Weder Offiziel noch auf anderem Wege ist das Spiel zu bekommen. Also würde ich erstmal nachdenken was ich schreibe.



Wieso kommst du mir eigentlich so blöd von der Seite (in deinem vorherigen Post auch)? Geh mal bitte auf die letzte Seite des Tests dort steht ganz unten die Redaktions Wertung und links daneben eine Leserwertung.


Vielleicht solltest du erstmal nachdenken bzw. den Artikel lesen bevor du andere voll flamest aber hauptsache jemand dumm Anmachen. Bei sowas könnte ich


----------



## SchumiFan99 (20. September 2011)

b34v13s schrieb:


> Wieso kommst du mir eigentlich so blöd von der Seite (in deinem vorherigen Post auch)? Geh mal bitte auf die letzte Seite des Tests dort steht ganz unten die Redaktions Wertung und links daneben eine Leserwertung.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du erstmal nachdenken bzw. den Artikel lesen bevor du andere voll flamest aber hauptsache jemand dumm Anmachen. Bei sowas könnte ich


 
Erstens komme ich dir nicht dumm von der seite sondern habs dir direkt gesagt. Wie mein Verredner schon schrieb ist es ein Voting und keine Bewertung. Aber wie schon gesagt Lesen hilft ja. Desweitern halte ich es schon für äusserst fragwürdig das Du dich hier überhaupt zu Wort meldest da Du ja schon nach illigalen Wegen gesucht hast das Spiel zu bekommen. Und da könnte ich kotzen. Denn wegen solchen Leuten werden doch auf Kurz oder Lang entweder die Spiele gar nicht mehr fortgesetzt oder werden immer Teurer.


----------



## b34v13s (20. September 2011)

SchumiFan99 schrieb:


> Erstens komme ich dir nicht dumm von der seite sondern habs dir direkt gesagt. Wie mein Verredner schon schrieb ist es ein Voting und keine Bewertung. Aber wie schon gesagt Lesen hilft ja. Desweitern halte ich es schon für äusserst fragwürdig das Du dich hier überhaupt zu Wort meldest da Du ja schon nach illigalen Wegen gesucht hast das Spiel zu bekommen. Und da könnte ich kotzen. Denn wegen solchen Leuten werden doch auf Kurz oder Lang entweder die Spiele gar nicht mehr fortgesetzt oder werden immer Teurer.



Wo habe ich bitte geschrieben das ich das Spiel auf illegalen Weg bekommen will? Ich habe lediglich geschrieben das das Spiel nicht released ist und selbst auf einschlägigen Seiten nocht nicht angeboten wird.
Aber ist schon klar jeder der sich auf solchen Seiten rummtreibt läd sich dort auch die Spiele. Vor allem bei einem Spiel das man (in meinem Falle zumindest) Online spielt.....

Aber ist schon ok, erst nicht richtig lesen, dann andere dumm anmachen und dann auch noch jemanden illegaler Handlungen bezichtigen.

Und zu dem "Voting" Es steht dort (ich weiss du liest nicht gerne und gründlich) Leserwertung. Und nicht Leservoting oder "Ich denke mal das das Spiel so wird weil ich es mir erhoffe". Nein da steht tatsächlich Leserwertung und das bedeutet (wie bei allen Spielen die hier Leserwertungen bekommen) das man ein Spiel anspielt, am besten durchspielt und dann hier seine Wertung abgibt. Bei F1 2010 lag diese auch deutlich unter der Redaktionswertung und das aus gutem Grund. Ich wollte dieses Jahr gerne erst Erfahrungsberichte sammeln da ich mich nicht auf die Redaktionswertung verlassen kann (zumindest was den Vorgänger anging).


----------



## Nosi11 (20. September 2011)

SchumiFan99 schrieb:


> Prinzipiel gebe ich dir da mal recht. Allerdings sind dieses Jahr schon geile neuerungen drin die den kauf schon rechtfertigen. Safety Can,DRS und Kers allein dafür lohnt sich das teil schon. Und erinnere dich mal an letztes Jahr da hat PCGames auch nicht auf die Bugs hingewiesen, allerdings glaube schon das CM aus den fehlern gelernt hat und wird ein nahzu fehlerfreies Spiel bringen und wenn werden die sich nicht so gravierend auswirken wie letztes jahr. Box Bug und gewürfelte Zeiten meine ich.


 
natürlich sind coole neuerungen drin und es ist auch nicht so dass ich nicht überlege zu kaufen. 

aber wenn ich 2011 wieder ein hartes duell fahre, schweißtreibend meine kampflinie verteidige nur um dann wieder von ghosts in der boxengasse überholt zu werden, ist mir das keinen müden cent wert.
und sowas sollte von spieletests aufgedeckt werden und nicht den werbetext umformulieren und als test veröffentlichen.

cm wollte letztes jahr auch kein unfertiges spiel ( und es war/ist unfertig) auf den markt bringen. da ist der zeitdruck schuld.
mit dem grundstein von letztem jahr ist es dieses jahr sicher nicht so schlimm, dennoch sollte man das immer im auge behalten.


----------



## chbdiablo (22. September 2011)

Also ich muss zu später Stunde hier noch kurz meine Meinung sagen, ich konnte das Spiel eben kurz anspielen und muss sagen, dass meine Vorahnung bestätigt wurde. Ich habe bisher zwar nicht viel gespielt, aber wie das Spiel - wie letztes Jahr - diese Traumwertungen erreichen konnte, ist mir schleierhaft. Ja, DRS und sonstige Neuerungen sind drin, das war aber Wohl auch zu Erwarten. Die KI fährt auf schwierig nicht besonders gut, lässt sich sehr leicht überholen, vor allem am Start versagt sie völlig, nach 2 Kurven kann man locker 10-15 Plätze gutmachen.
Das Strafensystem ist immer noch unausgewogen, mal kann man Kurven abkürzen ohne Warnung, dann gibts für eine unverschuldete Kollision eine Durchfahrtsstrafe. Die Boxencrew hat meine Strategie auch schon über den Haufen geworfen, so dass ich 3 Runden vor Rennende 2 mal rein musste wegen falschen Reifen (und ja, ich habe die Strategie vor dem Rennen anders festgelegt).
Die Zeiten im Qualifying sind auch abseits der Realität, Vettel und Webber haben 2 mal die Top 10 verpasst, Kobayashi war mal eben auf die 3 gefahren. Wer den Vorgänger nicht hat und einfach ein bisschen F1 daddeln will hat bestimmt Spaß daran, der Rest ärgert sich fast genauso wie bei 2010 und sollte sich ernsthaft überlegen, ob ihm dieses Update 50€ Wert ist, wo es doch eigentlich eher ein 15€ DLC sein sollte. Soweit mein Kurzfazit nach kurzer Spielzeit, vielleicht ändert sich mein Eindruck ja noch.


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> [...]Die Zeiten im Qualifying sind auch abseits der Realität, Vettel und Webber haben 2 mal die Top 10 verpasst, Kobayashi war mal eben auf die 3 gefahren.[...]


Die Frage ist ob man hier immer Realität möchte?

Willst du immer einen Vettel auf Platz #1 haben? Oder bei einem Fußballspiel nie eine Chance gg. Bayern haben?

Gut, man hätte einen höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad einführen können wo o.g. Dinge eintreten, aber es gibt auch Leute die einfach nur Spass mit einem Spiel haben wollen.


----------



## GorrestFump (22. September 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> [...] und sollte sich ernsthaft überlegen, ob ihm dieses Update 50€ Wert ist.


 
Ich war verwundert als ich bei Steam nachsah: Knapp 36€ kostet es dort. Weihnachten rum gibt's sicher ne Aktion, dann greif evtl. zu. 
Auch 36 ist es mir nicht wert und ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich auch, dass Codemasters die Lizenz vorzeitig abgibt und kein F1 2012 mehr bringt.


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2011)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> [...] und ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich auch, dass Codemasters die Lizenz vorzeitig abgibt und kein F1 2012 mehr bringt.


... und dann?

Wer ist deiner Meinung nach dann noch in der Lage ein 'würdiges' F1 Spiel zu entwickeln? EA sicherlich nicht & dann wirds langsam auch knapp.

Turn 10 ( Forza 3 & bald 4 ) wäre ein für mich denkbarer Kandidat, allerdings käme das Spiel dann nur für 360.  

Darum bin ich der Meinung lieber ein gutes, und das war F1 2010 definitiv, F1 Spiel als keines.


----------



## fatal-illusion (22. September 2011)

Hm, irgendwie scheint das wohl der Fluch aller Spiele mit einer Jahreszahl/Andeutung im Namen zu sein. Es wird immer wieder bemängelt, wie wenig "Neues" es doch gibt, aber wie soll sich eine Sportart - realistisch betrachtet - innerhalb eines Jahres selbst neu erfinden? Ich erwarte von Fifa/PES ja auch kein Fuppes der Zukunft (na hoffentlich kommts nie soweit *g*) wie sowas hier z.B.:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMp8FajmqtY (Vorsicht, cartoon violence/rude humour, also Kinder bitte nicht sehen lassen!)

Natürlich ärgere ich mich selbst über bugs in Spielen und dennoch bin ich froh, dass es wieder F1 am PC gibt und zwar auch für Jene, die mit puren Sims NICHT klarkommen, nennt mich zu alt, zu blöd, egal...die breitere Zielgruppe ist wohl eher arcadelastig angehaucht und viele Spiel(e)/reihen sind an der Simschiene auch schon zerbrochen. Kurzum kann ich mich Rabowke's letzten Satz nur anschliessen, lieber ein gutes (bei Leibe kein perfektes) als gar kein F1 Spiel. Wieviel wem was wert ist, ist ja Jedem selbst überlassen.

PS: Falls das YT vid zu hm..."brutal" ist, bitte um Bekanntgabe bzw. rauseditieren von Jenem, danke


----------



## chbdiablo (22. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Willst du immer einen Vettel auf Platz #1 haben? Oder bei einem Fußballspiel nie eine Chance gg. Bayern haben?


 
Ich erwarte natürlich nicht, dass das Spiel die Rennen so simuliert, das am Ende die Ergebnisse exakt mit der Realität übereinstimmen. Ich erwarte von dem Spiel aber einen gewissen Grad an authentischen Ergebnissen, grade im Karrieremodus, deshalb bin *ich* von sowas etwas enttäuscht. F1 2011 ist sicher kein mieses Spiel, hat aber wie schon F1 2010 immer noch einige Sachen, die mich einfach ärgern und den Spielspaß teilweise arg trüben.


----------



## fatal-illusion (22. September 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich erwarte natürlich nicht, dass das Spiel die Rennen so simuliert, das am Ende die Ergebnisse exakt mit der Realität übereinstimmen. Ich erwarte von dem Spiel aber einen gewissen Grad an authentischen Ergebnissen, grade im Karrieremodus, deshalb bin *ich* von sowas etwas enttäuscht. F1 2011 ist sicher kein mieses Spiel, hat aber wie schon F1 2010 immer noch einige Sachen, die mich einfach ärgern und den Spielspaß teilweise arg trüben.


 
Vielleicht wird da ja auch doch noch mal nachgebessert in Form eines patches (zwar schwer vorstellbar, aber unmöglich wohl nicht). Versteh deinen Ärger da durchaus, wenn das ab und an mal vorkommt ok, is real nicht anders (Shanghai -> Webbers Strategie bzw. generell passiert das Spitzenteams auch schon mal sich zu verrechnen etc..), aber wenn dies zu oft der Fall sein sollte, wär ich irgendwann wohl auch etwas enttäuscht. Ich wünsch all Jenen, die es schon haben und deren Spielspaß durch bugs getrübt werden einen baldigen patch, auf dass ihr hinterher mit Vollgas durchstarten könnt. so long.


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und dann?
> 
> Wer ist deiner Meinung nach dann noch in der Lage ein 'würdiges' F1 Spiel zu entwickeln? EA sicherlich nicht & dann wirds langsam auch knapp.
> 
> ...



SimBin


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> SimBin


... ich erinnere mich da an ihr letzten Spiel für die 360.


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. September 2011)

Kenne ich nicht. Ich warte statt dessen (hoffentlich nicht vergeblich) immer noch auf GTR 3.


----------



## trgringo (22. September 2011)

im grunde ist es doch heutzutage kein problem, bei ein und demselben spiel sowohl die simulations fans als auch die arcade fans anzusprechen. z.b. kann mann den realitätsgrad über fahrhilfen beeinflussen, über das regelement, über variierende schadenmodelle, angepasste zeiten der ki, angepasste reifenabnutzung/spritverbrauch etc. so könnte f1 2011 z.b. mit allem hilfen und unterstützungen ein action geladenes rennspiel im formel 1 outfit sein, mit ausgeschalteten fahrhilfen und an die realität angepassten einstellungen wäre es dann eine echte f1 simulation. so hat es ja z.b. simbin bei den gtr titeln gemacht. ich verstehe nicht, warum codemasters sowas nicht schafft, grade weil es ja andere schon vorgemacht haben. stattdessen machen sie ein riesen aufwendiges spiel mit teuren lizenzen und allen möglichen feinheiten wie kers und drs, verpassen aber die möglichkeit, eine richtig gute f1 simulation anzubieten, weil sie zu viel auf action setzen... ich persönliche kaufe mir deswegen das spiel nicht, denn stumpfe autorennen kann ich auch "mal eben" auf der ps3 mit gamepad spielen. am pc, mit der möglichkeit eines "richtigen" lenkrades samt pedalen, force feedback und vor allem den hardwaremöglichkeiten in sachen physikberechnung etc, erwarte ich eigentlich mehr als hier abgeliefert wird. sehr schade!!!


----------



## GorrestFump (23. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und dann?
> 
> Wer ist deiner Meinung nach dann noch in der Lage ein 'würdiges' F1 Spiel zu entwickeln? EA sicherlich nicht & dann wirds langsam auch knapp.
> 
> ...


 
Simbin/ISI (rfacor-Engine) wäre ein Traum, aber die können sich die Lizenz sicher nicht leisten. Ich liebe Ihre detail- und parameterverliebte Art wie sie Fahrdynamik und Motorsport darstellen. Ich finde Race On bezogen auf die Fahrphysik weiterhin sehr gut. 
Nur trifft es im Bezug auf Präsentation und Aufmachung nicht den Gros der (Konsolen-)Presse. Die User, die wissen was sie daran haben und sich damit auseinandersetzen lieben es.

Warum nicht EA? Weil EA generell böse ist  ? Deren F1-Spiele (F1 Challenge) waren in der Vergangenheit erste Sahne und auch bei Online-Ligen berühmtberüchtigt. Darüber hinaus hat EA im Racingbereich hohe Kompetenzen verfügbar.

F1 2010 und F1 2011 sind sicherlich gute Spiele, aber die Codemasters Titel und die Ego-Engine tricksen mehr als korrekt zu simulieren, daher nicht immer voll nachvollziehbar. Weder Grid, Dirt nocht F1 treffen da meinen Geschmack, wenn ich am Lenkrad hocke. 
Aber ich stimm dir zu: Weit besser als keins. Auch wenn's hier nicht gern gehört wird: Es gibt ja immer noch rfactor + mods.


----------



## N7ghty (23. September 2011)

trgringo schrieb:


> im grunde ist es doch heutzutage kein problem, bei ein und demselben spiel sowohl die simulations fans als auch die arcade fans anzusprechen. z.b. kann mann den realitätsgrad über fahrhilfen beeinflussen, über das regelement, über variierende schadenmodelle, angepasste zeiten der ki, angepasste reifenabnutzung/spritverbrauch etc. so könnte f1 2011 z.b. mit allem hilfen und unterstützungen ein action geladenes rennspiel im formel 1 outfit sein, mit ausgeschalteten fahrhilfen und an die realität angepassten einstellungen wäre es dann eine echte f1 simulation. so hat es ja z.b. simbin bei den gtr titeln gemacht. ich verstehe nicht, warum codemasters sowas nicht schafft, grade weil es ja andere schon vorgemacht haben. stattdessen machen sie ein riesen aufwendiges spiel mit teuren lizenzen und allen möglichen feinheiten wie kers und drs, verpassen aber die möglichkeit, eine richtig gute f1 simulation anzubieten, weil sie zu viel auf action setzen... ich persönliche kaufe mir deswegen das spiel nicht, denn stumpfe autorennen kann ich auch "mal eben" auf der ps3 mit gamepad spielen. am pc, mit der möglichkeit eines "richtigen" lenkrades samt pedalen, force feedback und vor allem den hardwaremöglichkeiten in sachen physikberechnung etc, erwarte ich eigentlich mehr als hier abgeliefert wird. sehr schade!!!


 Also ich hab F1 2010 gespielt und fand das schon sehr auf Realismus getrimmt. Du kannst hier auch lauter Fahrhilfen etc. ausstellen, jedenfalls war das, wie gesagt, beim 2010er der Fall. Es ist jetzt nicht die ultra penible hyper realistische Simulation, aber mit den richtig Einstellungen, kannst du daraus durchaus eine Simulation machen.


----------



## GorrestFump (23. September 2011)

trgringo schrieb:


> im grunde ist es doch heutzutage kein problem, bei ein und demselben spiel sowohl die simulations fans als auch die arcade fans anzusprechen.


 
Im Grunde nicht, aber die EGO-Engine ist prinzipiell eine Arcade-Engine und nicht dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## Homeboy25 (23. September 2011)

Hab mir das Game zugelegt.

ist weit aus besser als 2010. 

mit und ohne hilfe hat man jetzt ein richtiges Geschwindigkeitsgefühl. 

Allerdings frag ich mich wie man in F1 2011 nun einen Boxenstopp planen bzw. anfordern kann???

es gibt keine Taste die darauf Hinweis die man anders belegen kann etc.

wäre sehr schade wenn die das herausgenommen haben, weil jüngere spiueler dann meist die boxengasse zu spät sehen weil die ideal linie dann nicht mehr in die box zeigt.


----------



## Rabowke (23. September 2011)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Simbin/ISI (rfacor-Engine) wäre ein Traum, aber die können sich die Lizenz sicher nicht leisten. Ich liebe Ihre detail- und parameterverliebte Art wie sie Fahrdynamik und Motorsport darstellen. Ich finde Race On bezogen auf die Fahrphysik weiterhin sehr gut.
> Nur trifft es im Bezug auf Präsentation und Aufmachung nicht den Gros der (Konsolen-)Presse. Die User, die wissen was sie daran haben und sich damit auseinandersetzen lieben es.


Es mag sein, das beinharte Simulationfans bei einem GTR 'abspritzen' ( verzeih mir die Wortwahl ), aber das wird eben nicht die Schicht sein, die ein Spiel in solchen Ausmaßen finanziert.

Ich bringe immer wieder gerne Forza 2 ins Spiel. Für mich ein absolut perfektes Handling, ansehnliche Grafik und tolle Automodelle. Alle Fahrhilfen aus und Forza 2 war ziemlich anspruchsvoll und fordernd. Wieoft ich bestimmte Rennen neu starten musste nur weil ein kleiner Fahrfehler #1 unmöglich gemacht hat ...



> Warum nicht EA? Weil EA generell böse ist  ? Deren F1-Spiele (F1 Challenge) waren in der Vergangenheit erste Sahne und auch bei Online-Ligen berühmtberüchtigt. Darüber hinaus hat EA im Racingbereich hohe Kompetenzen verfügbar.


Ich kenn bei Spielen kein "gut" oder "böse" was den Publisher / Entwickler betrifft, ich kenn nur gute und schlechte Spiele. 
EA hat bei mir keinen guten "Ruf" was Rennspiele betrifft. Das letzte Need for Speed ... Burnoutverschnitt und sowas von Arcade, das ich das Spiel ( für 360 ) gleich wieder in die Videothek gebracht habe.

Shift war und ist deutlich besser, aber das Handling einiger Wagen ist absolut nicht nachvollziehbar ( z.B. Veyron ) & hat mir den Spass am Spiel zerstört.


----------



## Arkadon (23. September 2011)

Laaaangweilig....wann is endlich SWTOR RELEASE!!??^^


----------



## jpEg (23. September 2011)

Für mich ist diese News kein Test. Es ist eine Zusammenfassung was F1 bietet. 
Nichts wird hier besonders gelobt noch wird etwas richtig kritisiert. 
Bitte nennt so etwas nicht Test.


----------



## cinos (23. September 2011)

hi Jungs. Habe mir mit einem Kumpel zusammen das Spiel gekauft. Sind danach zu ihm und haben es installiert. Wir konnten es nur kurz antesten.
Feedback: ganz ehrlich gesagt-ich bin sehr enttäuscht. Grafik ist wenn überhaupt genauso gut/schlecht wie sein Vorgänger. Fahrverhalten kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. Aber was mich am meisten stört, die Kerbs entsprechen überhaupt nicht der Realität. Mit am besten ist das in Spa zu beobachten unzwar in Kurve 14- eine rechts Kurve. Die kerbs aussen sind in Wirklichkeit viel flacher und nicht so hoch abgerundet. Und das ist nicht die einzige Strecke wo das so ist. Und ich sags nochmal, bei einem Nachfolger erwarte ich eine merklich bessere Grafik. Aber was rege ich mich auf ist ja natürlich ne Konsolenportierung. Mein erster Eindruck   Daumen runter  das verdient maximal die Bezeichnung eines Updates/patches und nicht einer Neuerscheinung wofür man im Laden 44€ ausgibt. Ich überlege ob ich es zurückbringe weil die Folie ja noch drum ist. Ich lese mir gerne eure Eindrücke und Meinungen durch. machts gut


----------



## LevArris1 (23. September 2011)

Habe es heute angetestet. Mein Kommentar:

+ Grafik hat etwas zugelegt meine ich
+ Der Sound hat richtig zugelegt. Das hört sich wesentlich besser an alles, als noch in F1 2010. Man hört viel mehr Details.
+ Die Cockpitansicht ist wesentlich besser fahrbar als im Vorgänger, u. endlich sieht man in jedem Cockpit die Spiegel !
+ Kers u. DRS sind eine Bereicherung
+ Läßt sich sehr geil mit dem G27 fahren. Habe mit der Steuerung Null Problemo.

Ganz schlecht ist der Setup-Bug, wo man im Codemasters-Forum was von lesen kann.
Und das man zum Teil böse cutten kann, ohne das man eine Verwarnung bekommt.
Das beides wird das Online-Spiel ungenießbar machen.

Auch Offline gibt es Probleme. Jedenfalls bei mir.
Ganz oft nach einem Qualifying oder nach einem Grand Prix, lädt das Spiel sich zu Tode.
Dann spielt die Musik, und es steht da nur LADEN, LADEN, LADEN. Ohne Ende
Man kommt nicht mehr ins Spiel zurück, und auch stürzt das Spiel nicht ab.
Dann ist man umsonst gefahren.
Von daher macht es keinen Sinn, die Karriere zu spielen für mich.
Hat jemand ne Idee, woran das liegt ?

Edit: Das Problem gab es ähnlich schon in F1 2010
VSYNC auf AUS hat geholfen !

PS: Was Statisiken angeht bin ich sehr enttäuscht. Es ist fast so mau wie beim Vorgänger.
Nach einem GP kann man nicht sehen, wer in welcher Runde auf welchem Platz war, u. welche Zeit in der Runde gefahren wurde. Und in der Karriere werden die erfahrenen Punkte der jeweiligen Fahrer u. Teams wie beim Vorgänger einfach addiert.
Es gibt keine Tabelle, wie man es von Grand Prix 4 her kannte.
Man kann also nicht nachträglich die Punktevergabe der vorherigen Grand Prix´s nachvollziehen.
Eben nur eine addierte Summe aller gefahrenen GP´s

Was macht eigentlich Geoff Grammond. Möge er doch mal Codemasters federführend gewaltig unter die Arme greifen.


----------



## Servicehans (23. September 2011)

Warum wird F1 2011 hier als Simulation bezeichnet?? Wer denkt, dass F1 2011 eine Simulation sei, sollte sich erst mal GTR, LFS, etc. zu Gemüte führen. Dass F1 2011 eine Simulation ist, ist schlichtweg falsch und die Leute verarscht!


----------



## devflash (23. September 2011)

Ich hab es mir heute gekauft und bin zufrieden, mein erstes F1 Game seit Jahren.
Es gibt zwar noch viele Sachen die Codemasters besser hätte machen können, gerade bei der Präsentation und den Statistiken, aber als großes Ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Was mich interessieren würde, wenn man eine Saison hinter sich gebracht hat, wechseln die CPU Fahrer dann auch ihre Teams?
Ich fände das wirklich sehr gut, ist ja auch realistisch.


----------



## cinos (23. September 2011)

Wart ihr schon mal in der harware_settings_config.xml   

Da steht <graphics_detail level="low"> , obwohl man im Spiel alles aufs maximum hat, kann man aber natürlich auf high stellen ^^ mal ausprobieren

Vielleicht ist grafisch doch noch was rauszuholen. Werde es nachher mal testen


----------



## Batze (24. September 2011)

LevArris1 schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich Geoff Grammond. Möge er doch mal Codemasters federführend gewaltig unter die Arme greifen.



Ach was, der soll sich auf seinen Hintern setzen und endlich Grand Prix 5 machen. Da weiß man dann was man hat.


----------



## Nosi11 (24. September 2011)

nachdem ich jetzt einige richtige tests gelesen habe, hab ich mich entschieden noch bis nächstes jahr zu warten. f1 2010 tut es auch 2011 noch 

vorallem schade dass sie den karrieremodus statt motivierender aufgebaut, eher abgebaut haben.


----------



## DerBloP (24. September 2011)

Ich finde f1 2011 sieht einfach grotten schlecht aus! Hat überhaubt nichts von Realität, sieht einfach nur schlecht gemalt aus.
Ein Spiel im Jahr 2011 sollte in etwa so aussehen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQO6JHZl-Cs&hd=1

Mein traum, Grafik von GT5 ohne Kantenflimmern, auf PC, realisiert von Simbin oder ISI... 
Nun kommt bald ja rfactor2 und GTR3 (wobei ich mir bei GT3 nicht mehr sicher bin). Dabei finde ich die Grafik bei rfactor2 von dem was ich gesehen habe auch nicht gerade prinkelnt ... :/ 

Naja, muß ich wohl doch noch 10 Jahre warten bis eine vernünftige Sim mit "realer" Grafik kommt..... grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mentor501 (24. September 2011)

b34v13s schrieb:


> Und wie kann man eine Leserwertung abgeben wenn man das Spiel noch nicht gespielt hat......


 
Ich hab das Spiel schon seit dem 19ten glaube ich, so genau weiss ichs grad nicht mehr. 
...nicht das eine der Leserwertungen von mir stammen würde, wollte nur drauf hinweisen.


----------



## Mentor501 (24. September 2011)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ich finde f1 2011 sieht einfach grotten schlecht aus! Hat überhaubt nichts von Realität, sieht einfach nur schlecht gemalt aus.
> Ein Spiel im Jahr 2011 sollte in etwa so aussehen...
> 
> gran turismo 5 ferrari F10 - YouTube
> ...


 
GT5 sieht in meinen Augen nicht gerade gut aus Lichtstimmung hin oder her, und dass Fifa 2011 wie gemalt aussieht kann ich im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger absolut nicht nachvollziehen,  nein die Lichtstimmung ist nicht so brilliant wie in GT5, aber gerade auf Strecken wie Monaco bekomme ich in GT5 nen Brechreiz, weil der Detailgrad der Umgebung so unverschämt niedrig ist, das sieht teilweise aus wie PS2 Verhältnisse.
Und die Lichtstimmung in F1 2011 wird ein Mod sehr schnell stark verbessern können, zumal es schon ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorne ist wenn man mit dem Vorgänger vergleicht!

Was nützt schöne Beleuchtung wenn praktisch alles andere im Spiel hässlich ist?
Übrigens sieht GT5 auf YT immer besser aus als Live, liegt wohl daran, dass man aufgrund der schlechteren Bildqualität mehr in das Gesehene hineininterpretiert, kA.


----------



## SchumiFan99 (24. September 2011)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach was, der soll sich auf seinen Hintern setzen und endlich Grand Prix 5 machen. Da weiß man dann was man hat.


 
Jo das wärs .GP5 und CM kann einpacken. Das waren noch zeiten. Alleine der Hot Seat Modus war genial. Da habe ich mit meinem Bruder so mnche Schlacht geschlagen. Das war der beste Multiplayer den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## b34v13s (25. September 2011)

Arkadon schrieb:


> Laaaangweilig....wann is endlich SWTOR RELEASE!!??^^



22.12.2011 wurde gerade bekanntgegeben.

@Topic: Weniger Bugs als der Vorgänger, sieht etwas besser aus, höhrt sich Klasse an.
Spielgefühl (Steuerung) ist ok. Natürlich ist F1 2011 keine 100% Simulation aber an sich ganz vernünfig zum spielen.

82/100


----------



## DerBloP (25. September 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> GT5 sieht in meinen Augen nicht gerade gut aus Lichtstimmung hin oder her, und dass Fifa 2011 wie gemalt aussieht kann ich im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger absolut nicht nachvollziehen,  nein die Lichtstimmung ist nicht so brilliant wie in GT5, aber gerade auf Strecken wie Monaco bekomme ich in GT5 nen Brechreiz, weil der Detailgrad der Umgebung so unverschämt niedrig ist, das sieht teilweise aus wie PS2 Verhältnisse.
> Und die Lichtstimmung in F1 2011 wird ein Mod sehr schnell stark verbessern können, zumal es schon ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorne ist wenn man mit dem Vorgänger vergleicht!
> 
> Was nützt schöne Beleuchtung wenn praktisch alles andere im Spiel hässlich ist?
> Übrigens sieht GT5 auf YT immer besser aus als Live, liegt wohl daran, dass man aufgrund der schlechteren Bildqualität mehr in das Gesehene hineininterpretiert, kA.



...es war ja nur ein Beispiel wie die Grafik aussehen sollte, bei Monaco und vielen anderen Strecken hast du vollkommen recht, sieht alles schlecht aus, aber den Nürburgring/Nordschleife hat PD sauber hinbekommen, das sieht bei mir sogar noch besser aus als im Video.
Und da meine ich das die Autos und die Umgebung einfach "Realer" aussieht.

PS: Wir Reden über F1 2011 und nicht über Fifa 2011, oder?


----------



## ferrari2k (25. September 2011)

Arkadon schrieb:


> Laaaangweilig....wann is endlich SWTOR RELEASE!!??^^


 
Das kommt vor dem ABC Release, aber nach dem XYZ Release.
Mal ehrlich, wenn dich das Spiel nicht interessiert, was postest du dann hier? Wenn sich in der Kneipe am Nebentisch Leute über irgendwas unterhalten, was du nicht magst, gehst du dann auch rüber und brüllst "Langweilig"?
Stattdessen kommst du hier ins Forum um irgendwelche sinnlosen Buchstabenkombinationen abzusondern...

Ich finde F1 2011 so verkehrt nicht, hab nur wenige Runden gedreht, aber was soll das bitte, dass man die komplette Boxensteuerung rausgenommen hat? Ich kann keinen Limiter mehr einlegen, muss nix mehr machen, nur in die Box fahren und wieder raus. Was zur Hölle...?!


----------



## cinos (26. September 2011)

das wird bestimmt so wie letztes Jahr ablaufen. Die bringen nach Monaten einen halbfertigen Patch heraus und sagen dann das war der letzte weil wir konzentrieren uns jetzt schon auf F1 2012. Codemasters Daumen runter


----------



## Holic1987 (28. September 2011)

Es ist schön, dass wieder neue Formel 1 Games produziert werden, jedoch wird bei F1 2011 zu wenig Augenmerk auf den Simulationsgrad geworfen. Der Boxenfunk sollte weitaus umfangreicher und interaktiver werden und was die Fahrphysik angeht, hinkt F1 2011 dem realistischen Fahrfeeling auch stark hinterher. Wenn man ein F1 Game entwickelt, sollte das doch eigentlich höchste Priorität haben. Mehr Möglichkeiten im Fahrzeugsetup usw. wären ebenfalls nicht verkehrt und wurden bereits schon in viel älteren Spielen umgesetzt. Es freut mich, dass das Safety Car mit eingebunden wurde, obgleich es auch keine wirkliche Neuheit auf dem Rennspielemarkt ist. Wer mehr auf Realismus setzt, sollte meiner Meinung nach die Finger von F1 2011 lassen. Wer nur so ein bisschen rumfahren will, für den ist das genau das richtige. Die Grafik ist okay so... Mal sehen ob es ein F1 2012 gibt und ob der Realismus dann nicht mehr so unter dem anderen Schnickschnack, der drum herum geboten wird, leiden muss. Ist auf jeden Fall noch stark verbesserungswürdig, aber wie gesagt trotzdem schön, dass es mal wieder F1 bezogene Games auf dem Markt gibt.

LG Marcus


----------



## Datamind (28. September 2011)

Es scheint als wenn F1 2011 (wie beim Vorgänger) die Savegames beschädigt. Meine savegames sind im Eimer, das Spiel stürzt beim Laden der Spielstände ab. Scheint ein generelles Problem zu sein... gibts schon eine Problemlösung?


"F1 2011 executable funktioniert nicht mehr" - Renningenieure - F1-Game.de Forum

Savegame weg? - Codemasters Forums


----------



## Reaper26 (28. September 2011)

@ datamind habe wie du auch das gleiche prob 

"F1 2011 executable funktioniert nicht mehr wenn ich karriere spiel stürzt das game ständig ab habe auch schon sehr viele foren durchstöbert jedoch ohne erfolg -.- das mit den autosave ordner löschen jedoch nicht habe in der config von dx 11 auch schon auf dx9 umgestellt soll bei vielen geholfe haben naja bei mir nicht habe echt keine ahnung was ich jetzt noch machen soll mein daten vom rechner :
 amd phenom x4 940 @ 3.0 ghz
3 gb ram
geforce gtx 260 
habe alles setting auf sehr hoch gestellt ....selbst auf min settings stürzt es weiterhin ab jemand eine idee??


----------



## Reaper26 (28. September 2011)

treiber sind bei mir auch alle aktuell


----------



## Datamind (29. September 2011)

Reaper26 schrieb:


> treiber sind bei mir auch alle aktuell



es liegt nicht an den Treibern, definitiv an den saves.

Du kannst dies überprüfen, indem du den Ordner mit den Savegames (Documents\My Games\FormulaOne2011\savegame) testweise z.B. auf den Desktop verschiebst und dann das Spiel startest. Nun sollte er ein neues Savegame anlegen und das Spiel einwandfrei starten.

Beim Laden der defekten Spielständen stürzt das Spiel ab. Tja, da ist wohl ein patch fällig.


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (29. September 2011)

Dropped die Framerate bei anderen Leuten auch immer wenn man aus der box fährt?


----------



## Reaper26 (30. September 2011)

hast recht das mit dem autosave bug aber habe trotzdem nach malaysia nen absrutz hing im lade bildschirm fest nach dem sieg -.- und vorher habe ich nicht gespeichert und nun muss ich zum 3 ten mal komplett von vorn anfagen bald hab ich echt die nase voll @ codemasters haut endlich mal nen patch aufn markt


----------



## cinos (30. September 2011)

also ich habe eine 470 mit dem 270.51 beta Treiber. Als erstes habe ich die autosave Funktion deaktiviert, speichere also immer manuell. Gerade eben hatte ich einen Absturz im single player war aber zum ersten Mal. Und ich habe bestimmt schon insgesamt 25h gespielt, online wie sp. Ich weiss nicht was ich euch raten soll aber stellt auf jeden Fall den autosave aus. Viel Glück


----------



## toix (30. September 2011)

ohne volle traktionskontrolle kann ich mit dem xbox 360 pad (windows) nicht fahren. geht das mit lenkrad besser, bzw. kann das überhaupt jemand ohne fliehkräfte zu spüren?


----------



## Datamind (30. September 2011)

Für die Leute die Probleme haben und eine ATI/AMD Grafikkarte besitzen? 

Catalyst 11.9 Treiber behebt einige Probleme in F1 2011


*Highlights of the AMD Catalyst™ 11.9 Windows release includes:

New Features: 

·         Enables AMD HD 3D technology support on DisplayPort panels, such as the Samsung 750 and 950 series 3D displays 

Resolved Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System: 

This section provides information on resolved known issues in this release of the AMD Catalyst™ 11.9 software suite for Windows 7. These include:
STALKER – Call of Pripyat no longer hangs randomly when launching a new game or opening a previously saved game.
Scaling options are now correctly displayed when connecting a Digital monitor to the Display port on some video cards.

The following games no longer experience random hangs during game loading :

Call of Duty – Black Ops
F1 2010 
Dungeon Siege 3

The following games no longer hang intermittently during gameplay:
Battlefield  - Bad Company 2
Borderlands
Dead Rising 2

The following games no longer hangs while running the benchmark :
Serious Sam 2
Resident Evil 5
HAWX 2

HAWX 2 no longer displays random flashing black pixels
Flashing pixel corruption is no longer experienced while playing F1 2010 and Dirt 2
The Windows Event Log no longer reports unwanted Distributed DCOM errors.
Negative Crossfire Scaling is no longer occasionally observed while playing EarthSim 2, Battle – Bad Company 2 , Metro and HAWX
Video corruption is no longer observed while playing full screen HD WMV format files using PowerDVD with Windows Aero Mode turned off.
Blank video playback is no longer observed when hardware accelerations is enabled in VLC 1.1.10
Dawn of War II – Retribution no longer exhibits a black screen when alt-tabbing in and out of the game
Random display corruption is no longer observed when playing WMV format files using Windows Media Player
City of Heroes no longer experiences stuttering after excessive use if in-game Anti-Aliasing slider*


----------



## Reaper26 (30. September 2011)

also meine abstütze habe ich ständig in shanghai (china) habe kein autosave funktion ..


----------



## cinos (30. September 2011)

ja Reaper in China hatte ich bisher ebenfalls meinen einzigen Absturz. Zufall ?!?


----------



## cinos (30. September 2011)

hm war bei mir kein Zufall. eben wieder im Rennen von Shanghai Blackscreen. Habe auf anderen Foren gelesen das das nur bei dx11 auftritt. funny


----------



## Reaper26 (30. September 2011)

ne hatte ich auch bei dx 9 das prob -.-


----------



## cinos (1. Oktober 2011)

ja Reaper ich auch. Genau wie du in China. Ich habe dann das antialiasing von 4fach msaa auf 2fach msaa gestellt. Und ich konnte dann das Rennen in China beenden. Es kam in der letzten Runde kein Blackscreen wie sonst immer auf 4*msaa. Natürlich wäre es blöd wenn du mir jetzt schreibst du hattest antialiasing schon immer aus, dann kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Wenn du es auf 2fach hattest machs aus.


----------



## Pit53 (14. Januar 2012)

Das Spiel hat sich leider zu teuersten Beta entwickelt . Was die Fahrphysik angeht , muß man sich immer nur wundern mit welcher Einstellung die schnellsten Zeiten gefahren werden . Das hat mit Realität nichts zu tun . Reifentaktik ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden , da der Unterschied von Weich und Hart einfach zu klein ist . Im Multiplayer hört der Spass dann komplett auf . Die Probleme mit GfWL sind zur Zeit so groß , das alle Ligen große Probleme haben die Leute bei der Stange zu halten , immer mehr gehen zu anderen Rennspielen über oder lösen sich auf . Auf Mails gehen weder Codemasters noch Microsoft ein . Scheinbar ist die Gemeinde der Ligafahrer zu klein um gehört zu werden . Man muß sich wirklich fragen wer da immer testet , das Spiel ist voll von Fehlern das ich ein Buch schreiben könnte , und keinem von den Leuten ist auch nur etwas aufgefallen , komisch .


----------

